# Wine without Alcohol



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2012)

There are quite a few companies (eg: Fre) in the US who sell wines that have their alcohol content removed but the components that benefit health are retained.

Is there any place I can buy such wines in India ? (Bangalore in particular)


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 10, 2012)

LOL i knew that just now  

BTW found this company sell your desired drink: Non alcoholic wines supplier,non alcoholic beer supplier,India,non alcoholic wines distributor,suppliers,distributors


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2012)

Any other "reliable" looking links or physical stores you can buy these from ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2012)

lol...when I first saw the title, I thought you were speaking about Wine (linux) without Alcohol (120%) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 10, 2012)

Wine without Alcohol is like Fried chicken without chicken. Sabudana wada without sabudana.
  Music without melody.
  Why would anyone want wine without alcohol. Alcohol from wine is what benefits the heart by diluting it a bit.

  And especially having tasted quite a few non alcoholic drinks in wine category trust me on this.There is nothing wine about it then..neither in taste nor smell.

  You are better off having a Grape juice from REAL or TROPICANA


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2012)

^l'Alcoholique Classique
@MHG : if you want wine without alcohol get a carton of Tropicana 100% Grape Juice 
if there is no alcohol in wine you call it grape juice
if you want to convert grape juice into alc. drink it two months after expiry date


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2012)

lol guys yeah I know wine without alcohol tastes NOTHIG like the normal wine. Its bitter and can make you puke if you have too much of it. But during fermentation process of Wine, quite a lot of chemicals are produced in it that benefit the body (apart from alcohol).

Anyway, try convincing parents to allow you to keep Alcoholic Wine in the fridge at home


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 10, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyway, try convincing parents to allow you to keep Alcoholic Wine in the fridge at home



  Don't then! Never. But on the other hand you can just enough bend the truth.

 Buy 2 Bottles of Non Alcoholic drink (You can get this at any reputed superstore) and drain them right away in sink. Please don't even drink a drop .I forbid.Its sin!

  Now just buy regular wine..Indian to start with as they have a bland odor and taste against say foreign wine and it may so throw your parents off truth.

 Just carefully now WITHOUT wasting a DROP pour out the contents in yuck..non alcoholic bottle.

  There you are ! A perfect crime.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 11, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> There are quite a few companies (eg: Fre) in the US who sell wines that have their alcohol content removed but the components that benefit health are retained.
> 
> Is there any place I can buy such wines in India ? (Bangalore in particular)



hmm.. Try "Sosyo"
i think you will love this soft drink..

the fact that Sosyo tastes like alcohol.

Sosyo is a mixture of grape and apple cider with some ingredients imported from Germany and Italy. It also has a blood building agent. There are die-hard Sosyo fans

50 million bottles of Sosyo are consumed every year, mainly in Surat and parts of Gujarat and Maharashtra where bottling plants are located. It is exported as far as UAE, South Africa, New Zealand, UK and USA. 

Sosyo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2012)

Sosyo found anywhere in Bangalore ?


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> lol...when I first saw the title, I thought you were speaking about Wine (linux) without Alcohol (120%)


This is not the PJ thread.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 11, 2012)

Last time I saw it in Big Bazaar I believe. I don't know if they were non alcoholic wine or what but the bottles looked a lot like a wine bottle. And I'm pretty sure they don't sell Alcoholic products in Big Bazaar.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2012)

I have seen non-alcoholic beer. Never seen or heard about non-alcoholic wine.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have seen non-alcoholic beer. Never seen or heard about non-alcoholic wine.



pure non-alcoholic beer? 0% alcohol??


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> pure non-alcoholic beer? 0% alcohol??



Yes...it even tastes like normal beer. Don't remember the brand though.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes...it even tastes like normal beer. Don't remember the brand though.



try to remember brand..


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 11, 2012)

non alcoholic beer - non alcoholic wine, wtF is going on 
I want a alcoholic pani puri now 

Seriously dont try to find it, get a alcoholic one if you want


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes...it even tastes like normal beer. Don't remember the brand though.



That is pretty common in Bakeries around south bangalore. Around 20rs a bottle.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> That is pretty common in Bakeries around south bangalore. Around 20rs a bottle.



Nope...I had one from a can. And, it looked like an international brand.

By referring this list, I think the one I had was Clausthaler.
_Posted via Mobile Device_



pratik385 said:


> non alcoholic beer - non alcoholic wine, wtF is going on
> I want a alcoholic pani puri now
> 
> Seriously dont try to find it, get a alcoholic one if you want



Kingfisher Panipuri.....that'd be interesting. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 12, 2012)

dude. get a bottle of wine and put it on a stove. burn the alcohol and drink and cool . Simple as that.

obviosuly wont last very long. But hey its cheaper.

for a alcoholic nimbu pani just mix some vodka. and voila or even better tequila


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 12, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> non alcoholic beer - non alcoholic wine, wtF is going on
> *I want a alcoholic pani puri now*
> 
> Seriously dont try to find it, get a alcoholic one if you want



try it with beer


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 12, 2012)

milta to hai alcoholic pani puri. Vodka ke puchke :d


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Don't then! Never. But on the other hand you can just enough bend the truth.
> 
> Buy 2 Bottles of Non Alcoholic drink (You can get this at any reputed superstore) and drain them right away in sink. Please don't even drink a drop .I forbid.Its sin!
> 
> ...



+100 to this


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 12, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Nope...I had one from a can. And, it looked like an international brand.
> 
> By referring this list, I think the one I had was Clausthaler.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ...





MatchBoxx said:


> try it with beer



Guys, i tried eating pani puri after drinking Beer. Great effect 

Just to add, Whisky rocks, Golden Label \,,/


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2012)

Mm wine and without alcohol ?

Probably you want wine but your parents are not allowing you....  .

For health , lots of drinks , milk, fruit juice will more effective than a wine imo.

*health is only a mask you want to cover your desire. Isn't it? *


----------



## techkens (Jun 12, 2012)

Wine without alcohol is the good one for many of drinkers world wide, as we know that alcohol is harmful in drinks it is the good idea to implement.


----------



## italianwine (Nov 19, 2012)

Now a days these wines are available in Bangalore , you have to search the local stores or place order on the shops for those wines.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 21, 2012)

techkens said:


> Wine without alcohol is the good one for many of drinkers world wide, *as we know that alcohol is harmful in drinks it is the good idea to implement.*



No sir


----------



## Julieanderson (Nov 21, 2012)

I think you need to go and visit "GOA" to taste all kinds of varieties in Wine and Alcohol !


----------

